# Paul Gandy Photography site + Documentary Blog



## paulgandy (May 2, 2013)

Below are links to my website and blog. Feel free to comment at will. Keep shooting all! 

Paul Gandy | Photography

Blog - Paul Gandy | Photography



Best,
Paul Gandy


----------

